# Rechner für Hd Video



## retschi (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebes buffed forum.
falls es mein thema schon gibt, bitte zeige, ich habe es nicht gefunden.

Ich suche einen Laptop für Hd video bearbeitung (mit premiere). After effects werde ich dazu auch verwenden.
Bis jetzt bin ich mit meinem Macbook pro sehr gut gefahren, nur nach 3 jahren wird er mir doch zu langsam. 
Ich suche daher einen laptop (budget: 1000 euro) mit einem windows betriebssystem.
15 zoll.
mein problem ist, dass ich mich mit der, oben genannten, software sehr gut auskenne.
nur leider technisch die totale null bin.


hat einer von euch gute tips?
http://www.amazon.de...58496425&sr=8-2
wurde mir empfohlen.
ist der zu langsam dafür?

lg
daniel


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Für HD-Videobearbeitung muss es auf jeden Fall ein Bildschirm mit 1920x1080 Pixeln sein. Aber beim Rest kommt es halt drauf an, wie du es nutzt. Für schnelles Enkodieren der Videos brauchst du natürlich einen schnellen Prozessor. Leider gibt es keine mir bekannte Möglichkeit, Laptops individuell zusammenzustellen, also musst du wohl einen kaufen, der am besten zu deinen Wünschen passt, aber wirklich optimal dafür wird er wohl er nicht sein ^^

Ich würde zu einem Laptop mit i7-Prozessor raten, damit du nicht allzu lange beim Enkodieren der Videos brauchst. Und die verschiedenen Bearbeitungen wie Filter usw. brauchen sicher auch einiges an Leistung ^^ 4 GB RAM könnte auch knapp werden, lieber 6 oder 8. Die Festplatte sollte so groß sein, dass deine Videos auch raufpassen, ich weiß aber nicht, wie viele Videos du da bearbeitest und wie groß diese sind ^^

Der hier wäre sicher einigermaßen brauchbar für professionelle Videobearbeitung, leider aber 1299 Euro teuer.

Mit dem Hersteller von diesem Laptop kenne ich mich nicht aus, die technischen Daten sehen aber ganz gut aus: http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00A2TOLPO/ Allerdings habe ich One irgendwie negativ in Erinnerung, kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Wenn du auch Blurays erstellen willst, dann nimm einen mit Buray-Brenner.

Ein paar mehr Details zur Nutzung des Laptops wären hilfreich, um etwas passendes für dich zu finden. Nutzt du ihn privat oder beruflich, wie viele Videos bearbeitest du damit und wie viel Speicherplatz benötigen diese, ... ?


----------



## retschi (18. Januar 2013)

hallo (:

hintergrundinfos: ich brauch ihn für musikvideos, die ich aufnehme und dann auch schneide und bearbeite. 
auf bluray brenn ich nichts, brauch also kein blurey laufwerk.

mach das nicht beruflich, aber auf der uni.

hast vl ne Idee für nen stand pc? Wäre vl sogar schlauer und günstiger!


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Stand-PC auch für 1000 Euro? Nur zum Bearbeiten von Videos oder auch zum Spielen? Ist bereits ein PC vorhanden, vom dem du Teile wie Gehäuse, Laufwerke, Festplatten etc. übernehmen könntest?


----------



## retschi (18. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Stand-PC auch für 1000 Euro? Nur zum Bearbeiten von Videos oder auch zum Spielen? Ist bereits ein PC vorhanden, vom dem du Teile wie Gehäuse, Laufwerke, Festplatten etc. übernehmen könntest?




nichts vorhanden außer macbook.

stand pc kann auch wenn moeglich bissal weniger als 1000 kosten und games ja


----------



## H2OTest (18. Januar 2013)

Von Painshkes :


> _*Der ~800€-PC*
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570
> Thermalright Macho
> ...




und dann eben noch einen bildschirm maus und tastatur

Ggf kommt vom oben genannten aber auch noch eine Rückmeldung


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

DVD-Laufwerk (21,99 Euro)
Gehäuse (54,39 Euro)
Mainboard (100,10 Euro)
CPU-Lüfter (32,72 Euro)
i7-3770K (313,75 Euro)
ASUS GTX 660 Ti (289,89 Euro)
Netzteil (93,89 Euro)
16 GB DDR3 RAM (79,95 Euro)
1 TB Festplatte (68,80 Euro)

Gesamt: 1055,48 Euro (Mist, zu viel -.-)

*Okay, neuer Versuch:*

DVD-Laufwerk (21,99 Euro)
Gehäuse (54,39 Euro)
Mainboard (100,10 Euro)
CPU-Lüfter (32,72 Euro)
i5-3570 (191,85 Euro)
ASUS GTX 660 Ti (289,89 Euro)
Netzteil (93,89 Euro)
16 GB DDR3 RAM (79,95 Euro)
1 TB Festplatte (68,80 Euro)

Gesamt: 933,58 Euro (mit Bildschirm und Maus+Tastatur also ca. 1100 Euro, ich hoffe, das liegt noch im Budget)


----------



## H2OTest (18. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> DVD-Laufwerk (21,99 Euro)
> Gehäuse
> Mainboard (100,10 Euro)
> CPU-Lüfter (32,72 Euro)
> ...



du vergisst schon den bildschirm und zubehör für den pc ...


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2013)

Cuda oder OpenCL?

Inklusive alles wird 1000&#8364; hart.

i7-3770 260&#8364; 
Asrock Z77 Pro4-M 80&#8364; 
EVGA GeForce GTX 650 TI 2 GB 135&#8364; 
oder
XFX Radeon HD 7850 860M Core Edition 165&#8364;
be Quiet! Straight Power E9 480 W 87&#8364;
NZXT Source 210 Elite Schwarz/weiß 50&#8364;
Corsair Vengeance LP 16 GB DDR-1600 CL9 85&#8364;
LG GH24NS95 22&#8364;
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2 TB 80&#8364;
Maus + Tastatur = 30-40&#8364; (Irgendwelches Microsoftzeugs)
BenQ GW2460HM 24 Zoll 165&#8364;
Mugen 3 30&#8364;

etwa 1015&#8364; mit Nvidia
etwa 1050&#8364; mit AMD


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> DVD-Laufwerk (21,99 Euro)
> Gehäuse (54,39 Euro)
> Mainboard (100,10 Euro)
> CPU-Lüfter (32,72 Euro)
> ...


Wenn man die Grafikkarte durch eine GTX 650 Ti ersetzt, dann wird das zwar billiger, aber nicht mehr so gut zum Zocken ^^ Und der i7-3770 ist eben auch langsamer als der i7-3770K ^^ Allerdings nicht so sehr, es sei denn, man will den i7-3770K übertakten, dann sollte man den Unterschied schon eher merken ^^


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn man die Grafikkarte durch eine GTX 650 Ti ersetzt, dann wird das zwar billiger, aber nicht mehr so gut zum Zocken ^^ Und der i7-3770 ist eben auch langsamer als der i7-3770K ^^



Das ist ein Rechner für Videobearbeitung, nicht zum zocken. Hat er doch geschrieben...

Außerdem fehlt bei dir der Monitor. Zu empfehlen wäre einer mit IPS Panel, leider sind die etwas teuer.


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das ist ein Rechner für Videobearbeitung, nicht zum zocken. Hat er doch geschrieben...


Er hat auch geschrieben, dass er gerne Zocken möchte ^^

Ist denn Bildschirm, Tastatur und Maus wenigstens vorhanden? Und welche Spiele möchtest du denn spielen? Möchtest du diese mit den höchsten Grafikeinstellungen spielen?


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Er hat auch geschrieben, dass er gerne Zocken möchte ^^
> 
> Ist denn Bildschirm, Tastatur und Maus wenigstens vorhanden?



Lies doch mal was er geschrieben hat. Ernsthaft...



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]hintergrundinfos: ich brauch ihn für musikvideos, die ich aufnehme und dann auch schneide und bearbeite.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]auf bluray brenn ich nichts, brauch also kein blurey laufwerk.[/font]



Bearbeitung von Videos. Kein Zocken.

Und das hier auch:



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]nichts vorhanden außer macbook.[/font]


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

retschi schrieb:


> nichts vorhanden außer macbook.
> 
> stand pc kann auch wenn moeglich bissal weniger als 1000 kosten und* games ja*


Ich habe gelesen, was er geschrieben hat. Vielleicht hat auch ein Kumpel von ihm noch einen Monitor oder zumindest Maus und Tastatur, die er nicht mehr braucht. Zumindest Maus und Tastatur kann man ja schon mal rumliegen haben ^^ Hab ich hier auch noch ^^

Zocken und Videos bearbeiten wird zumindest preislich schwer ^^ Vor allem, wenn noch ein Monitor, Maus und Tastatur dazu kommt ...

Wenn du den Prozessor übertakten und auch grafisch anspruchsvolle Spiele auf maximalen Details spielen und ein wenig mehr Geld ausgeben willst, kannst du meine Zusammenstellung nehmen, wenn nicht, dann nimm die von Arosk.


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, was er geschrieben hat. Vielleicht hat auch ein Kumpel von ihm noch einen Monitor oder zumindest Maus und Tastatur, die er nicht mehr braucht. Zumindest Maus und Tastatur kann man ja schon mal rumliegen haben ^^ Hab ich hier auch noch ^^
> 
> Zocken und Videos bearbeiten wird zumindest preislich schwer ^^ Vor allem, wenn noch ein Monitor, Maus und Tastatur dazu kommt ...



Dann haben wir beide etwas überlesen 



Arosk schrieb:


> Cuda oder OpenCL?
> 
> Inklusive alles wird 1000&#8364; hart.
> 
> ...



Für mehr Gamingleistung und weniger Render-/bearbeitungsleistung.

i5-3570 185&#8364;
Asus HD7870-DC2TG 225&#8364;

Wären dann 1025&#8364;.


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Ich empfehle aber das von mir gepostete Netzteil, hat eine bessere Effizienz und dürfte sich dementsprechend lohnen, weil die Stromrechnung niedriger wird ^^ Sind nur 5 Euro mehr, die dürfte man über die Jahre wirklich einsparen (so ein Netzteil behält man ja auch mal 8-10 Jahre im Normalfall).


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2013)

1. Verlinke keine Hardware über Amazon.
2. Hat dein gepostetes Netzteil 1% mehr Effizienz.
3. Sagt weder die Effienz noch die Wattzahl etwas aus, wie gut das Netzteil ist.
4. Hat das be quiet! 2 Jahre längere Herstellergarantie.
5. Mir fällt noch mehr ein


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> 1. Verlinke keine Hardware über Amazon.
> 2. Hat dein gepostetes Netzteil 1% mehr Effizienz.
> 3. Sagt weder die Effienz noch die Wattzahl etwas aus, wie gut das Netzteil ist.
> 4. Hat das be quiet! 2 Jahre längere Herstellergarantie.
> 5. Mir fällt noch mehr ein



Warum nicht über Amazon verlinken? Selbst mit nur 1% mehr Effizienz kann man nach 5 Jahren mehr als die 5 Euro gespart haben, die man mehr ausgegeben hat - je nachdem, wie lange man den PC am Tag laufen lässt. Und Antec ist nun wirklich kein schlechter Hersteller, ich habe das Netzteil ebenfalls, aber in der 650-Watt-Ausführung. Und ein Netzteil nur wegen längerer Garantie zu kaufen ist doch sinnlos, man kann doch nicht immer davon ausgehen, dass alles kaputt geht ^^


----------



## Xidish (18. Januar 2013)

Nicht immer so übertreiben mit den Komponenten.

Ich habe mich auch an Painschkes Vorschlägen (  ) orientiert -
und dabei weit unter 800&#8364; (ok Windows, Bildschirm +Tastatur und Graka hatte ich noch).

Und ich zocke selbst mit einer GF GTS 250 auf "Ultra" (ok Schatten + Leasing runter),
schwächerem Board, Prozessor und 8GB mit um die 100fps.
Und Video/Diashow/Bilder-Bearbeitung klappt auch wunderbar und recht flott.

*ps*.
Und es gibt auch einen Unterschied zwischen Garantie & Gewährleistung.
Letzteres ist nur interessant und die ist für alle Teile gesetzlich gleich geregelt.
Nach Ablauf der Gewährleistung ist Garantie ist kein Muß.

(wenn ich das jetzt richtig in Erinnerung habe ...)

*edit @ unter mir:*
Magogan geht das schon wieder los?
Kannst es wohl nicht verknausern, daß es bei anderen besser läuft -
bei höherer Auflösung und schwächerer Technik. 


greetz


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Ich habe sogar einen i7-3930K für die Videobearbeitung und er ist mir immer noch zu langsam ^^ Aber jeder hat andere Ansprüche ^^


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2013)

1x1 Auflösung?  Ich hab zufällig ne 250 in meinem zweiten PC, dort lief WoW auf Low nur knapp über 30 FPS... Und das mit ner 4:3 1280x1024 Auflösung.

Wenn er 1000&#8364; ausgeben kann, dann bekommt er ein Setup für 1000&#8364;. Wenn er 800 &#8364; angibt, dann gibts was für 800&#8364;.



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar einen i7-3930K für die Videobearbeitung und er ist mir immer noch zu langsam ^^ Aber jeder hat andere Ansprüche ^^



Dann hast du aber seltsame Probleme. Was dauert den so lange?


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Januar 2013)

Mango, einfach nein.  Kein Kumpel wird ihm einen FULLHD-Bildschirm einfach so überlassen, ich kanns mir einfach nicht vorstellen. Außerdem brauch man auch nicht unbedingt nen i7-3770k oder wie bei dir einen i7-3930K um Videos zu bearbeiten. Der i5-3550 oä sollte locker reichen, HT wird sowieso net so sinnvoll genutzt. Ich hab gelesen, das CUDA besser mit Adobe Premiere funktionieren soll, also NVIDIA.
(Wenns denn doch ein Laptop sein sollte, empfehle ich dir den A702 von Schenker den kannst du dir nach Bedarf konfigurieren (z.B. i7-3630QM + 2x4096MB RAM + Festplattenkonfiguration, was du brauchst (also z.B. 128 GB SSD + 500GB Festplatte oder halt ne größere Festplatte) und das Teil hat dazu noch ne GT650M und ein 17" Non-Glare (wahlweise auch Glare, also spiegelnd) mit ner 1920x1080 (Full HD) Auflösung.) 

Als Alternative dazu bekommst du aktuell deutlich günstiger auch folgendes Notebooks (schon ab 800,- mit ähnlicher Ausstattung)
Dell Special Edition, mein Preis-/Leistungstipp Testbericht dazu

Das Notebook ist imo für deine Anforderungen wie gemacht, ich fürde vl. noch ne SSD einbauen, aber du hättest damit ja auch 200,- Spielraum.
(Es hat ein super Display, tolle Leistung, CUDA... also perfekt zum Bearbeit mit Premiere ab CS5)
Zumindest dieser Laptop für 800,- ist, da du kein teures Panel und sonstige Hardware anschaffen musst doch schon ein ernsthaft in Betrachtung zu ziehendes Angebot! Bei deinen Ansprüchen würd ich mir den DELL kaufen.

edit: Hab den Schenker eingeklammert, der DELL hat das bessere P/L-Verhältniss.
edit2: Grad gesehen, der Laptop ist im Studentenprogramm von notebooksbilliger.de Also nochmal über 5% gespart = 759 &#8364; und keine Versandkosten, hast ja geschrieben, du gehst zu Uni, das ist ja wie für dich gemacht


----------



## Xidish (18. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> 1x1 Auflösung?




1680x1050


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Mango, einfach nein  Kein Kumpel wird ihm einen FULLHD-Bildschirm einfach so überlassen, ich kanns mir einfach nicht vorstellen.


Ja, ist ja gut, hab vergessen, dass er ja gar keinen Bildschirm hat ^^

Na klar braucht man keinen i7-3770K zum Bearbeiten von Videos, es schadet aber auch nicht, ist halt nur teurer ^^

Ich habe mich beim Zusammenstellen des PCs aber auch ein wenig verschätzt, tut mir leid, ich wollte nur helfen =(

Dann soll er halt statt des i7-3770K einen i5-Prozessor nehmen, dann kommt er mit Bildschirm und Tastatur auf ca. 1100 Euro, wenn das immer noch zu viel ist, kann man halt noch an der Grafikkarte sparen ^^


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2013)

Das ganze ist nicht persönlich gemeint, aber wenn du im ein Setup vorschlägst, das über 1000€ kostet und es fehlt noch Bildschirm, Maus und Tastatur, dann hilft das nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Okay, wie sieht's damit aus?

DVD-Laufwerk (21,99 Euro)
Gehäuse (54,39 Euro)
Mainboard (100,10 Euro)
CPU-Lüfter (32,72 Euro)
i5-3570 (191,85 Euro)
ASUS GTX 660 Ti (289,89 Euro)
Netzteil (93,89 Euro)
16 GB DDR3 RAM (79,95 Euro)
1 TB Festplatte (68,80 Euro)

Gesamt: 933,58 Euro (mit Bildschirm und Maus+Tastatur also ca. 1100 Euro, ich hoffe, das liegt noch im Budget, ist halt auch zum Zocken gedacht)


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Januar 2013)

Der von mir gepostete DELL (bin selbst über das Angebot erstaunt) ist wie für ihn gemacht. Dann musser sich weder Bildschirm und andere Peripherie anschaffen, das Teil nicht zusammen bauen (lassen) etc. Ich kann dem TE wirklich nur empfehlen, den zu nehmen (zumal der im beigefügten Testbericht auch super in den relevanten Bereichen abgeschnitten hat.)


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2013)

Nochmal: Keine Amazonlinks. Das Mainboard ist z. B. 25&#8364; teurer als hier http://lb.hardwareve...hc3bmh5v&ref=13

Edit: NVM, das ist ein mATX Board. Trotzdem keine Amazonlinks, dort ist meistens viel teurer ^^


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nochmal: Keine Amazonlinks. Das Mainboard ist z. B. 25€ teurer als hier http://lb.hardwareve...hc3bmh5v&ref=13


Hey, dann passt mein PC ja noch besser ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Der von mir gepostete DELL (bin selbst über das Angebot erstaunt) ist wie für ihn gemacht. Dann musser sich weder Bildschirm und andere Peripherie anschaffen, das Teil nicht zusammen bauen (lassen) etc. Ich kann dem TE wirklich nur empfehlen, den zu nehmen (zumal der im beigefügten Testbericht auch super in den relevanten Bereichen abgeschnitten hat.)



Verwirrt den TE doch nicht noch mehr... 759,- für das von mir gepostete DELL-Notebook... das Angebot ist wie für ihn gemacht, er muss nichts zusammenbauen, sich nicht von Laptop auf Desktop umstellen, brauch kein OS mehr, kann relativ mobil damit arbeiten, für 759 statt 1100 Euro!!!


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2013)

Nur das er damit kein Stück zocken kann, was er ja auch vor hat. Außerdem ist ein 24 Zoll Monitor bei Videobearbeitung weit besser.


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Ach ja, Windows hab ich vergessen (wusste ich doch, dass ich irgendetwas vergessen hatte). Ach ich bin so doof 

Vielleicht bekommt er das als Student aber auch umsonst, ist ja an manchen Unis so ^^ *@TE: Gibt es bei euch an der Uni gratis Windows?*

Edit: Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige, der nicht an Windows gedacht hat ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nur das er damit kein Stück zocken kann, was er ja auch vor hat. Außerdem ist ein 24 Zoll Monitor bei Videobearbeitung weit besser.



Les mal den Thread, er hat bisher ein Macbook also 13-15". 17" wäre da schon ein ganzes Stück größer und ne FullHD-Auflösung auch gut.
2. Er hat ein 3 Jahre altes Macbook, les dir den Thread durch! Der DELL wird eine deutlich höhere Spieleleistung haben als das Macbook. Er wir nicht Metro2033@FullHD@Max@16x AntiAliasing spielen.
auf reduzierten EInstellungen reicht die GT650M auch locker zum spielen aller heutigen Spiele.


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Ich empfehle aber, einen Laptop ohne Betriebssystem zu kaufen und dieses separat zu erwerben, sofern das nicht deutlich teurer ist. Immer noch besser als dieser Mist mit den 10000 vorinstallierten Testversionen von irgendwelchen Programmen ^^ Kann man zwar auch deinstallieren, aber na ja ^^


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Januar 2013)

Notfalls kann man sich die passende .iso für ne Neuinstallation legal z.B. von chip.de herunterladen. Da hast ja trotzdem den Windows-Key.


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2013)

Blut schrieb:


> Les mal den Thread, er hat bisher ein Macbook also 13-15". 17" wäre da schon ein ganzes Stück größer und ne FullHD-Auflösung auch gut.
> 2. Er hat ein 3 Jahre altes Macbook, les dir den Thread durch! Der DELL wird eine deutlich höhere Spieleleistung haben als das Macbook. Er wir nicht Metro2033@FullHD@Max@16x AntiAliasing spielen.
> auf reduzierten EInstellungen reicht die GT650M auch locker zum spielen aller heutigen Spiele.



Laptop hin oder her, mit einem Desktop PC käme er besser weg. Die Frage ist, was er will.


----------



## retschi (18. Januar 2013)

halli hallo.
danke für die vielen vorschläge.
tastertur, maus und bildschirm is kein problem, die hardware hab ich daheim stehen. hab ich vorher vergessen zu erwähnen.

zocken is die frage. ich bin nicht so der mega zocker. spiel ein bisschen wow, swtor und vielleicht mal nen shooter (aber der muss absolut nicht hardcore mäßig gut ausschauen). videos bearbeiten= ernsthaft. zocken= zwischendurch, so lala halt.

irgwelche laptop ideen noch? (:


----------



## Ogil (18. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, was er will.


Dies. 

Und die Frage ist, wieviel er ausgeben will und worauf es ihm wirklich ankommt. Man kann schliesslich ohne Probleme auch einen Desktop-PC zusammen bauen, der der Leistung des Laptops entspricht - wobei dann noch genug Geld fuer einen anstaendigen Monitor ueber sein sollte.


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2013)

Na, wenn du Monitor, Bildschirm und Maus zuhause hast, dann kannste das aus allen bisherigen Confis abziehen, was gut 200€ weniger ausmacht.


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Dann vielleicht doch eine Konfiguration mit i7-3770K und GTX 660 Ti (oder vergleichbare Grafikkarte)? Macht ihr mal lieber, ich kann das wohl wirklich nicht so gut ^^ *Aber vorher nochmal: Wie sieht es mit Windows aus, kannst du das kostenlos von der Uni bekommen oder hast du es sogar schon? Oder musst du es noch kaufen?*

Wenn du Windows kostenlos bekommen kannst oder schon hast, solltest du eigentlich meine erste Konfiguration ohne Bedenken kaufen können, aber vorher nochmal die Preise von verschiedenen Anbietern vergleichen.


----------



## Arosk (18. Januar 2013)

Win 7 Pro gibts für 30€, das sollte kein Thema sein.


----------



## Magogan (18. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> DVD-Laufwerk (21,99 Euro)
> Gehäuse (54,39 Euro)
> Mainboard (100,10 Euro)
> CPU-Lüfter (32,72 Euro)
> ...


Mit ein bisschen Preisvergleich solltest du vielleicht sogar unter 1000 Euro kommen und wenn das dann immer noch zu viel ist, dann nimm den i7-3770 statt des i7-3770K. Und Windows 7 halt noch dazu kaufen, wenn das wirklich nur 30 Euro kostet, sollte das echt kein Problem sein ^^

Ich hoffe, meine Zusammenstellung ist gut, oder hat jemand Einwände?


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. Januar 2013)

Mit dem DELL-Lappi hast du alles was du willst für 759,- kannst dir für 100,- noch ne SSD dazu einbauen und du bearbeitest alle deine Videos Ratz-Fatz und spielst WoW auf Ultra. Da du von Hardware ja auch nicht so viel Ahnung hast, müsstest du bei dem Laptop auch wirklich nichts zusammenbauen (SSD einbau dauert bei dem Teil 5 min ohne Vorkentnisse, ist zumindest im Testbericht so dargestellt)
Auserdem deckt der Bildschirm den sRGB-Farbraum ab, für Videos in bester Farbtreue ebenfalls ein toller Vorteil (und das in einem Lapotp für 759,- es gibt Bildschirme mit sRGB-Abdeckung die kosten allein soviel...)


----------

